# Phragmipedium besseae



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 27, 2019)

This is its best blooming so far. I'm quite happy with how this turned out. This is the second bloom on the spike.

I moved this to semi-hydro. It was a rough transition initially, but once the plant adjusted and the moss started growing on top, it's done pretty well this way. I grow it slightly shadier than most of the rest of my Phrags and I never let it dry out. It's grown indoors so temperatures are moderate year round.






















Full Album


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 28, 2019)

Excellent flower and very healthy plant. Well done!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2019)

Yay besseae! What are the parents?


----------



## blondie (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice a lovely bloom


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 29, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! What are the parents?



I'm unsure. The tag doesn't list any specifics, just "Phrag. besseae".


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2019)

Hmm, OK, I'm pretty sure that's OZ WOC Lava-flow of besseaes stock.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 30, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Hmm, OK, I'm pretty sure that's OZ WOC Lava-flow of besseaes stock.



It wouldn't surprise me if it's OZ lineage. What makes you suspect that specific parentage/breeding line?


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2019)

Wonderful flower. I love the melon red color and very nice, balanced shape.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it's OZ lineage. What makes you suspect that specific parentage/breeding line?



The color and shape. The form is not super-rounded as they were stepping stones but.. at least for a while you could get them. Now...


----------



## Jjaymay29 (Feb 13, 2019)

Are you using lights inside or just a window? I’m curious about bringing my besseae’s inside for the summer. Here in Florida the summers can be brutal on some of these phrags


----------



## eaborne (Feb 14, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 14, 2019)

Jjaymay29 said:


> Are you using lights inside or just a window? I’m curious about bringing my besseae’s inside for the summer. Here in Florida the summers can be brutal on some of these phrags



Yes, this is grown indoors year round under lights. Summers here can be brutal in terms of temperatures, as well. At the very least, indoor temperatures are generally less than 80F, and this plant seems to handle that just fine.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jjaymay29 (Feb 16, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Yes, this is grown indoors year round under lights. Summers here can be brutal in terms of temperatures, as well. At the very least, indoor temperatures are generally less than 80F, and this plant seems to handle that just fine.


 my outside temps are already getting into the 80s and im not sure how my besseae's will handle them once summer rolls its ugly head in but i do have a bud on one now fingers crossed that it doesnt blast


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2019)

What??


----------

